
Roberto Busa – Priest, PhD student, pioneer of computing in humanities - cyrusmg
https://paperpile.com/blog/father-busa/
======
jonjacky
Related: this project used the Univac to make a Bible concordance in the
1950s. Wonderful photos in the article:

[https://mashable.com/2015/09/27/univac-
bible/#UcmBZsV9ikqV](https://mashable.com/2015/09/27/univac-
bible/#UcmBZsV9ikqV)

